# Hacer vaca con San Antonio



## Elsaza

Hola,
Quisiera saber qué significa exactamente el dicho "hacer vaca con San Antonio" (encontrado en _Aventuras de un novelista atonal_, del escritor argentino Alberto Laiseca)
De momento, lo entendi como "faire des pieds et des mains" segun lo que pude leer, pero no estoy segura de que sea la buena traduccion.
Sé que la "vaquita de San Antonio" es un bicho...
Alguién puede aclararme ?

El extracto :
"Oíme: es un fracaso y un desastre seguro. Después de esto vos no levantás cabeza ni aunque hagas vaca con San Antonio. Todos te van a señalar con el dedo."


----------



## maricoré

Hola... Se trata de una expresión no formal, muy usada en Uruguay y Argentina (no sé si, además, se usa en otro pais). El sentido es "hacer todo lo que sea posible en procura de algo". Por ejemplo, una persona que tiene un salario muy bajo podría decir "mi dinero no llega a fin de mes aunque yo haga vaca con San Antonio". Ahora deberías encontrar, en tu idioma, una expresión que tenga el mismo sentido.


----------



## Elsaza

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Me parece entonces que la expresión francesa "faire des pieds et des mains" va bien.
También tenía curiosidad por el origen de la frase, ¿sabe por qué se dice así?


----------



## maricoré

Elsaza said:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Me parece entonces que la expresión francesa "faire des pieds et des mains" va bien.
> También tenía curiosidad por el origen de la frase, ¿sabe por qué se dice así?



Justamente estaba pensando eso... No sé exactamente el origen, pero la expresión "hacer una vaca" se usa para expresar la acción de "juntar dinero entre varias personas para pagar o comprar algo". En "hacer vaca con San Antonio", podría entenderse "aliarse con San Antonio en procura de algo".
La otra expresión usada en esta región, que quiere decir lo mismo que "hacer vaca con San Antonio", es "hacer mil malabares".
Con respecto a "faire des pieds et des mains", me parece correcto.


----------



## jprr

maricoré said:


> Justamente estaba pensando eso... No sé exactamente el origen, pero la expresión "hacer una vaca" se usa para expresar la acción de "juntar dinero entre varias personas para pagar o comprar algo". En "hacer vaca con San Antonio", podría entenderse "aliarse con San Antonio en procura de algo".
> La otra expresión usada en esta región, que quiere decir lo mismo que "hacer vaca con San Antonio", es "hacer mil malabares".
> Con respecto a "faire des pieds et des mains", me parece correcto.


Hola:... no sé si tiene que ver con el origen de la expresión...pero por este lado, San Antonio supuestamente siempre es de gran ayuda para encontrar todo objeto perdido, escondido ... así que podría ser buena idea aliarse con él para hacer una vaca...


----------



## Elsaza

Las dos explicaciones me parecen dar sentido a la frase.
Estaba también intrigada por la denominación de "vaquitas de San Anton(io)" que les dan a las mariquitas en Argentina.
Según otro forum; sería que :


> se las llama vaquitas de San Antonio o San Antón porque una vaca atentó  contra un nido de mariquitas y al tratar de impedirlo San Antonio  recibió una patada de la vaca


Pero no consigo vincular esa explicación con las demás, capaz que no tenga nada que ver!


----------



## hual

Hola

Permítanme agregar que la expresión "hacer vaca con San Antonio" se usa para aludir a cosas imposibles, inalcanzables, por ej.: no lograr algo ni haciendo vaca con San Antonio (como en el ejemplo de Maricoré), idea negativa que *no siempre *denota la expresión francesa " faire des pieds et des mains ". Habría que encontrar algo que pudiera añadirse a " quand bien même..., on ne réussirait pas à ... " / " méme en ... (verbe au gérondif), on ne parvient pas à ... "


----------



## maricoré

hual said:


> Hola
> 
> Permítanme agregar que la expresión "hacer vaca con San Antonio" se usa para aludir a cosas imposibles, inalcanzables, por ej.: no lograr algo ni haciendo vaca con San Antonio (como en el ejemplo de Maricoré), idea negativa que *no siempre *denota la expresión francesa " faire des pieds et des mains ". Habría que encontrar algo que pudiera añadirse a " quand bien même..., on ne réussirait pas à ... " / " méme en ... (verbe au gérondif), on ne parvient pas à ... "



Hola... Con respecto a la traducción de la oración entera, al estar fuera de contexto, me quedan dudas:
-Si el hecho criticado ya es un hecho y sus consecuencias ya existen, sería:
"Fais attention: *c'est* un échec total, une calamité incontournable. Quoique tu fasses des pieds et des mains tu *ne parviendras pas* à t'en sortir de ceci et tout le monde *va te pointer *du doigt." 
-Si se trata de un pronóstico, sería:
"Fais attention: ce *sera* un échec total, une calamité incontournable. Quoique tu fasses des pieds et des mains tu *ne parviendras pas à *t'en sortir de ceci et tout le monde va te pointer du doigt."

En caso de ser un pronóstico, también podría usarse condicional pero no sé cómo quedaría el "quoique tu fasses"


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Tu auras beau dire et beau faire... ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Tu peux remuer ciel et terre...


----------



## maricoré

Gévy said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> Tu auras beau dire et beau faire... ?
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy


Je ne connais pas cette expression mais, à ce que je déduis, tu veux dire qu'il faut faire ce qu'on dit et pas autrement. Si c'est le cas, en espagnol on dit: predicar con el ejemplo.


----------



## maricoré

Remover cielo y tierra. Se usa en español.


----------



## Gévy

maricoré said:


> Je ne connais pas cette expression mais, à ce que je déduis, tu veux dire qu'il faut faire ce qu'on dit et pas autrement.


Hola Maricoré,

Pues no, lo has entendido mal. La expresión "Avoir beau dire et beau faire" = s'évertuer en vain (esforzarse en vano => por mucho que se empeñe uno, por mucho que insista, por muchos esfuerzos que haga...).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Moi non plus je n'ai jamais entendu l'expression "hacer vaca con San Antonio". Cependant, si je m'en tiens aux explications de *maricoré*, je crois, tout comme *Elsaza*, que l'équivalent français pourrait très bien être "faire des pieds et des mains", expression moins formelle que les autres. L'équivalent en Espagne semblerait être "hacer encaje de bolillos".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Je ne connaissais pas l'expression mais il me semble que l'on peut garder la touche religieuse :
- tu auras beau (du cru de Gévy ) te recommander à tous les saints du paradis

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

hual said:


> Habría que encontrar algo que pudiera añadirse a " quand bien même..., on ne réussirait pas à ... " / " méme en ... (verbe au gérondif), on ne parvient pas à ... "



Alors peut-être, pour garder là encore le contexte religieux, "à moins d'un miracle" ???? 

Mais sans *aucune* certitude car cette expression implique une intervention surnaturelle et pas les efforts de la personne concernée contenus dans "aunque haga*s*".


----------



## hual

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> 
> Je ne connaissais pas l'expression mais il me semble que l'on peut garder la touche religieuse :
> - tu auras beau (du cru de Gévy ) te recommander à tous les saints du paradis
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


Bonjour

À mon avis, votre proposition " tous les saints... ", comportant également l'expression " avoir beau " proposée par Gévy, est celle qui rend le mieux l'idée de "ni (siquiera) haciendo vaca con San Antonio".


----------



## Víctor Pérez

hual said:


> Bonjour
> 
> À mon avis, votre proposition " tous les saints... ", comportant également l'expression " avoir beau " proposée par Gévy, est celle qui rend le mieux l'idée de "ni (siquiera) haciendo vaca con San Antonio".


Peut-être bien, mais, comment serait la phrase finale?


----------



## hual

À Elsaza de proposer d'abord sa traduction.


----------



## maricoré

Merci, Gévy...
Sería nuestro "hacer vaca con San Antonio, entonces"...


----------

